# Webster is BACK!!!



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

And doing his ferocious tennis ball ballet!



















Welcome back little buddy!!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Is he leaping away from the ball in fright, or towards it in savagery? Inquiring minds befuddled and confounded by the lack of motion blur want to know!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Excuse me, that is not ballet, those are jazz hands!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Excuse me, that is not ballet, those are jazz hands!


We are two extremely lovable smartasses, MMM. I'm sure Shai is now reflecting upon how much she values us as friends. lololol


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

WEBBIEEEEEEEEEEE! ... I'ms happy he's back.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

She's the smartest ass of all!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

MegaMuttMom said:


> She's the smartest ass of all!


*hastily and strongly agrees*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

hmph......


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Shaina said:


> hmph......


 But I called you smartest! And Web is definitely the cutest.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Well I will definitely agree with that second part lol. Gosh I missed that boy!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Well I will definitely agree with that second part lol. Gosh I missed that boy!


*missed him too* <3 his adooorableness.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

His ears help him fly


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Webster! I see dogs that look like Kim very often, but never any quite like Webster.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

It looks like he's doing magic, levitating the ball.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Webster! I see dogs that look like Kim very often, but never any quite like Webster.


Yep, Kim is a variant of a pretty generic dog type...similar in type to how many long lines of mutts (read: "pariah dogs") around the world end up. Just a bit taller and finer built than most. 

I've seen a dog or two similar to Webster, but not often. Usually more spitz-like or hound-like...never quite right on. Apparently there was an incredible AMBOR obedience dog who looked a lot like him...or so I'm been told by people who've seen Web at shows in certain parts of the midwest.



Sibe said:


> It looks like he's doing magic, levitating the ball.





donjon said:


> lovely nice shot i never saw this kind of shot in my life


His has a history of this sort of thing lol


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

those are fantastic pictures! i love webster. he is so darn cute!


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

YAY Webster!!!

I missed this while I was travelling - I love the Web man!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Hehe... wow. He really wants that tennis ball!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Ok, the very last one you posted was just to much!!!!! 


I've never seen a dog go after a ball like that


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

He just makes me so happy every time I see a picture of him!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm late to the party (as usual) and didn't know the Webman was gone. But those pictures are great...and yes, he does have jazz hands!


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Adorable!


TStafford said:


> Ok, the very last one you posted was just to much!!!!!
> 
> 
> I've never seen a dog go after a ball like that


Sorta reminds me of a different version of Mia the way he is after it with such intensity...


----------

